# Too Good to Be True



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

Buying a used tractor is certainly a "Buyer Beware" situation.

This week I saw a 2003-2004 era Tier II McCormick MC115 with 3500 hours and an attractive price advertised at a Deere dealership a couple of hours North of me. I had bought a tractor from that dealer before so I called and ask about the condition. They told me it was a trade in, the paint was faded but it seemed to run fine. The dealer said the owner told them he had bought it new and liked it but just wanted something newer and more nimble (2WD) to pull a JD 468 baler.

When I got there to look at it the first thing I noticed was a notation is the Operator's Manual left in the cab that the machine had been last purchased in Oct 2013 at 2600 hours. That made sense since there are no McCormick dealers in this area from which someone could have bought it new. I then drove it around the lot and discovered that the power shift had no fourth gear in any of the four ranges. That was enough to convince me I was not interested. But the discovery process did not end there. Before I could drive it back around the lot to park it, the U-joint at the back of the front drive line broke. Before I drove the tractor I had noticed that it had an aftermarket loader on it that had a lot of rubber scuff marks on the front arms where the front tires hit it when turning if the loader was not lifted high enough. That couldn't be good for the MFWD differential or the driveshaft components.

I was lucky that the problems were so obvious.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Good thing it was field ready and not a mechanics special.


----------



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

It left me wondering who had taken advantage of whom. Did the owner misrepresent it to the dealer? Did the dealer not atleast casually inspect it before taking it as a trade? Or, did the dealer not want to know too much about the condition?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CenTex said:


> It left me wondering who had taken advantage of whom. Did the owner misrepresent it to the dealer? Did the dealer not atleast casually inspect it before taking it as a trade? Or, did the dealer not want to know too much about the condition?


All of the above.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

After looking at several thousand and driving/inspecting almost a hundred tractors in person I have concluded that I'm leasing a new tractor with warranty for many of the above mentioned reasons. There is zero accountability in the used tractor market and it is extremely difficult to not get screwed. I got tired of looking a "field ready" machines that need all four tires, a fuel tank, cab interior replaced, have a loud knock or tick in the motor, or are missing gears in the transmission. If I'm going to drop $50,000 (100-150 hp range) on something it better be in great shape.

I drove tractors with 2000 hrs that I was scared to drive around the lot because I didn't want them to blow up with me in the seat.

Definitely buyer beware, trust no one and believe none of the things an individual, jockey, or dealer tells you about a used machine. Perform your own inspection or if you are inexperienced or uncomfortable pay to have a mechanic come with you. Also demand if you do buy one that the dealer puts the tractor on a pto dyno, and hydraulic flow/pressure test in front of you.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> After looking at several thousand and driving/inspecting almost a hundred tractors in person I have concluded that I'm leasing a new tractor with warranty for many of the above mentioned reasons. There is zero accountability in the used tractor market and it is extremely difficult to not get screwed. I got tired of looking a "field ready" machines that need all four tires, a fuel tank, cab interior replaced, have a loud knock or tick in the motor, or are missing gears in the transmission. If I'm going to drop $50,000 (100-150 hp range) on something it better be in great shape.
> 
> I drove tractors with 2000 hrs that I was scared to drive around the lot because I didn't want them to blow up with me in the seat.
> 
> Definitely buyer beware, trust no one and believe none of the things an individual, jockey, or dealer tells you about a used machine. Perform your own inspection or if you are inexperienced or uncomfortable pay to have a mechanic come with you. Also demand if you do buy one that the dealer puts the tractor on a pto dyno, and hydraulic flow/pressure test in front of you.


I know the feeling....that is why I look to estate auctions more and more.....less chance of getting burned usually, but even this can be somewhat risky.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> After looking at several thousand and driving/inspecting almost a hundred tractors in person I have concluded that I'm leasing a new tractor with warranty for many of the above mentioned reasons. There is zero accountability in the used tractor market and it is extremely difficult to not get screwed.


Generally, I like to buy equipment new expecting to use it until either it or I expire totally wore out. However, I hate the thought of buying a new tractor loaded with electronics and Tier IV emission controls. I understand why the manufacturers build them that way, but it is destroying the reliability and durability that I expect from a tractor.

Based on the service resources that are available in my area, I have concluded that I have two options in a used tractor. Classic John Deere's from the 1980/1990 era (i.e. 4450. 4055) where I can still find local mechanics to work on them. Or, relatively low hour red/green/blue/orange Tier II or Tier III tractors from about 2004 to 2012. Since it is getting hard to find these type tractors in good shape at a reasonable price, I am always looking even though I do not need another tractor right now.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> After looking at several thousand and driving/inspecting almost a hundred tractors in person I have concluded that I'm leasing a new tractor with warranty for many of the above mentioned reasons. There is zero accountability in the used tractor market and it is extremely difficult to not get screwed. I got tired of looking a "field ready" machines that need all four tires, a fuel tank, cab interior replaced, have a loud knock or tick in the motor, or are missing gears in the transmission. If I'm going to drop $50,000 (100-150 hp range) on something it better be in great shape.
> 
> I drove tractors with 2000 hrs that I was scared to drive around the lot because I didn't want them to blow up with me in the seat.
> 
> Definitely buyer beware, trust no one and believe none of the things an individual, jockey, or dealer tells you about a used machine. Perform your own inspection or if you are inexperienced or uncomfortable pay to have a mechanic come with you. Also demand if you do buy one that the dealer puts the tractor on a pto dyno, and hydraulic flow/pressure test in front of you.


6m or 6r or am I off base?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> 6m or 6r or am I off base?


6150M John Deere with H360 loader 4wd. 600 hr per year lease with warranty and insurance included for less than I can buy a 10 yr old Jd 7520 w/same options but with 7500 hrs and no warranty or insurance included.


----------

